# Need help



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

We've decided on a Stainless Ruger Vaquero customized by Gary Reeder for our NRA banquet. All I need to do now is pick a caliber.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*I'd go with the .45 Colt*

2400:

I voted for the .45 Colt. The Vaquero is more likely to be used/appreciated by a Cowboy Action Shooter, and the .45 is more traditional in that respect.

That's just my opinion.

Bob Wright


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

I also voted for the 45 colt.:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Either one will be a fun caiber gun to shoot but I went with the .45 Colt as that is what most cowboy shooters would want.


----------



## bpranney (Jan 26, 2007)

Same as others. I picked 45 Colt. Cowboy shooters like this more.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

We're going with the 45 Colt. :smt023


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

45 Colt...

W


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

after all these responses maybe .45 Colt ammunition is less expensive..might be a consideration


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

45 Colt is traditional for that time period! :smt023


----------

